# K2 maysis plus



## 447tomtom (Feb 21, 2016)

Does anyone have them and if so are their any gripes you have about them


----------



## arv (Apr 4, 2016)

447tomtom said:


> Does anyone have them and if so are their any gripes you have about them


Have you learned more about this boot? I'm considering it too and can't seem to find long term/use reviews other than new product reviews.

What scares me is that the 2 reviews on K2's site are both one star and both have durability/build problems early on.

Are you considering this due to the width or foot area adjustability? I have wide feet so this is definitely a plus for me and I'm looking for a stiffer boot.

Any comments anyone??? Or suggestion for a stiff (7-8 rating)boot for wide feet.

thanks!


----------



## 447tomtom (Feb 21, 2016)

I ended up getting it. It's like an 8 stiffness. Ive only had about 3 days on it and I like it I would recommend finding a store that has it and try it on. I like the endo/conda system that k2 has because I can really dial in the pressure I have found though that the outside near the heel and toe are already barely starting to peel but I don't think it should be a big issue (hopefully) next season will really be my test on it to see how it holds up. Also for your wider foot you can losses the toe box up and should give you a little more room that is what I really like as well as the intuition pro liner 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

arv said:


> Have you learned more about this boot? I'm considering it too and can't seem to find long term/use reviews other than new product reviews.
> 
> What scares me is that the 2 reviews on K2's site are both one star and both have durability/build problems early on.
> 
> ...


I read the reviews you're talking about. Sounds more like hissy fit bullshit. A boot that wore out before using??

Personally, I don't trust reviews.


----------



## arv (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the response guys. this and the Synapse wide are my top choices. Just posted on boot fitting thread to see what is recommended.

F1EA - Yeah a boot that wore out before using, that's really unbelievable BUT Salomon's are known to be more durable so it's a hard decision. Let's see.


----------

